
Twitter’s ‘head of editorial’ for Middle East works in information warfare unit - primroot
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/twitter-executive-british-army-officer-psyops-gordon-macmillan-a9127036.html
======
lonelappde
Repost of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21113459](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21113459)

